# A Challenge For My Supersled!



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Today I needed to cut the top portion off of a 55 gallon plastic barrel and I needed the cut to be perfect so it would seal with the separator top I'm making. I've cut these barrels with jigsaws, sawzalls, handsaws, etc but the cut is always wavy so I wedged it in my supersled, raised the blade while running til it cut through plus about1/4", and then rotated the barrel toward the front fence. It worked perfectly and wasn't nearly as scary as I anticipated! It never tried to grab and spin like I feared.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Sometimes ya gotta paint outside the lines. Very creative Andy. Ya shouldda taken pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I've cut many of those barrels. Never had to be that precise. Glad you found a workable solution. I hope you emptied the barrel first!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

A little thinking always creates a solution. Hope you post photos when it is complete.
Greg


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sounds like your saw is dialed in


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

where there's a will

there is a plastic barrel
to be cut well


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

gfadvm,
You bet! I too have found my TS-sled to be great to work with. Now if I could only get it to rip 12 footers and bake cookies I'd be set. *;-)* But honestly, I don't know how I got along without a sled for so long. I smile every time I use it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I've cut small lengths of PVC pipe that way. I don't know that I'd have felt confident enough to try a barrel. I'm glad to know it worked well for you.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Smart idea Andy.
Something to keep in my back pocket for the future.

I was using my sled yesterday to start another bench top tool chest, and it sure makes some of the cuts easier.

Thanks for sharing your tip.

Sharing tips like that is what makes this a great site.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are using that 55 gallon barrel as a container for your chips and sawdust, it should take you a while to
fill it, but how and where are you going to dump it? I have a couple I use for composting, and have to empty
them into a wheelbarrow to get the compost where I want it. Great idea on the sled use though, thank 
you for sharing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance, I was too nervous to take pics! Gus, I put my chips/sawdust in the flower beds, low spots, etc all over my place. The chips are 8" deep in the Azalea beds but they seem to like it. Greg, I posted photos today of the finished separator.


----------

